# Teichfilter aufgerüstet



## rollikoi (25. Juli 2015)

Angeregt durch die Berichte über den sogenannten VLCVF (Very Low Cost Vlies Filter) beschloss ich so etwas auch zu probieren allerdings etwas abgewandelt. Als Bezugsqelle für das Vlies wählte ich den www.hgt-Service.de .

Weil ich den nicht sonderlich einladend aussehenden Filtersack aus dem Teich heraushalten wollte wurde er in den Filter (genauer gesagt in die Vortexkammer) integriert.

Die Vortexkammer bot sich dafür an da dort das Wasser von oben aus dem Compactsieve eingeleitet wird und somit der Vortexeffekt hier nicht wirksam ist.

Den Filtersack habe ich so bemessen das er nicht direkt an den Wänden des Vortex anliegt. Er hat nun ca. 50cm Durchmesser, die Tiefe reduzierte ich auf 50cm da das Handling bei (machbaren) 90cm etwas schwierig würde. Allerdings würde ein größerer Sack eine längere Standzeit ermöglichen was bei einem Urlaub von Vorteil wäre.

Der obere Rand des Filtersacks wird umgeschlagen und es wird ein Schwimmkörper (Schwimmbadnudel, Poolnoodle) eingenäht, es darf keine Aufblasbare sein sondern es muss eine aus geschäumten Kunststoff sein, denn nur diese formt sich zum Kreis wenn man die Enden verbindet.

Mit diesem Schwimmer kann der Filtersack sich dem Wasserstand anpassen. Da das Wasser in der Vortexkammer nicht bis zum Rand steht kann der Sack auch gefahrlos mal überlaufen ohne das auch der Filter überläuft bzw. ein Wasserverlust im Teich eintritt.

Entgegen der Empfehlungen ein möglichst flauschiges Vlies zu verwenden entschied ich mich für ein Glattes, welches beim HGT-Sevice als Classic bezeichnet wird.

Das flauschige wird empfohlen da sich dort besser der sogenannte Filterkuchen bildet mit dessen Hilfe auch Schwebealgen ausgefiltert werden können.

_Der Filterkuchen besteht aus bereits ausgefilterten Partikeln und man kann grob sagen je dicker der Filterkuchen ist desto feiner die Filterung. Allerdings gilt auch, je dicker der Filterkuchen ist desto weniger Durchfluss hat der Filter._

Da ich eine UVC Lampe gegen die Schwebealgen einsetze und diese die Algen verklumpen lässt kann auch ein glattes Vlies ohne diesen Filterkuchen Schwebealgen ausfiltern. Zudem sollte es in dem Fall von Vorteil sein das sich der Schmutz an den glatten Flächen immer wieder ablöst und nach unten sinkt so daß die Standzeit des Filtersackes sich erhöht.

Bisher erwies sich der Filtersack als sehr effektives Mittel meinen Teich(30m³) zu klären.

Innerhalb von ein bis zwei Wochen klärte er meinen Teich im Zusammenspiel mit einer 40 Watt Tauch-UVC sehr eindrücklich wie die Vorher Nachher Fotos beweisen.

Beim ersten Einsatz setze sich der Sack nach ca. 15 Stunden zu war aber nach kurzer Reinigung wieder einsatzbereit und wies danach eine Standzeit von 4 Tagen auf wo er sich einpendelte. Das alles bei einem Durchfluss von 12000bis 13000 Liter pro Stunde.

Der Nachteil zu Trommelfiltern, Endlosbandfiltern oder "echten" Vliesfiltern ist wohl vor allem die Tatsache das der Schmutz länger im System bleibt und teilweise wieder in Lösung geht, aber das sollte eine gesunde Filterbiologie problemlos verarbeiten können.

Ein unschlagbarer Vorteil ist jedoch der sehr günstige Preis.

LG Bernd


----------



## troll20 (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo Roland,
kannst du ein bissel näher an den Filer gehen und nochmal neue Bilder machen, auf denen man besser sieht was du da gebastelt hast.

LG René


----------



## samorai (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo Rene´!  " Gugst Du"!
Bernd ist im Spiel nicht Roland!

Ron!


----------



## troll20 (27. Juli 2015)

Ups sorry, mein natürlich Bernd


----------



## rollikoi (28. Juli 2015)

Ich probiere es mal mit Fotos, kann aber etwas dauern.

LG Bernd


----------



## Rhabanus (25. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Bernd, hast du Neuigkeiten bzgl. deines integrierten VLCVF bzw. weitere Fotos 





rollikoi schrieb:


> Ich probiere es mal mit Fotos, kann aber etwas dauern


.

Ich bin ja mitten in meiner Planungsphase. Zacky lenkte meinen Blick auf den VLCVF. Ich überlege gerade, ob ich solch einen Filtersack in den Filterkeller reinbekomme, anstelle wo ein Trommler geplant ist, siehe Link:


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Das ist der Entwurf des Filterkellers. ...... Rechts STandrohrkammer (KG110), dann Einhängetrommelfilter ........). Dann Luftheberschacht inkl. Luftheber aus KG - wird wohl nen Eigenbau. und dann die LH Sammelkammer.


Platz für TF will ich reservieren, aber ich denke, die erste Zeit werde ich (finanziell)  so abgebrannt sein, dass es gerade für das Zusammennähen von Billigvliessäcken reichen wird.
Wie gesagt, ich würde dieses Filtermodul gern ausserhalb des Sichtbereichs verstecken wollen, also z.B. im Filterkeller.


----------



## rollikoi (25. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Rhabanus,

ich arbeite dran das die Fotos bald nachgereicht werden.
Wie ich sehe willst du ein Schwerkraftsystem betreiben, da mein System gepumpt betrieben wird kann ich dir keine Tipps zum Einbau geben bin mir aber sicher das es machbar ist.

LG Bernd


----------



## rollikoi (29. Sep. 2015)

Hallo, 

entschuldigt die lange Wartezeit.
Ich hoffe die beiden Fotos verdeutlichen das Prinzip, leider ist die Qualität der Fotos nicht die beste. Fotografieren zählt eben nicht zu meinen Hobbys.
Nun nach langem Testlauf kann ich sagen das das System zuverlässig läuft, es bleibt lediglich zu sagen das die Filtersäcke nach 2 bis 3 Monaten durch neue ersetzt werden sollten da die Filterwirkung durch das ausspülen leidet.

LG Bernd


----------



## troll20 (29. Sep. 2015)

Danke Bernd,  jetzt kann ich mir das dank der Bilder und der Beschreibung vorstellen.


----------

